# Bloquer une adresse dans Mail



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour !

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de ne plus recevoir d'email d'une personne (un particulier), de bloquer cette adresse ??
Je sais que c'est possible sur Adium mais sur Mail 

Merci


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

Bloque non, la mettre dans un dossier, ou le mettre a la poubelle, oui


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien dommage ....
Il faudra en plus que je fasse l'effort de mettre le mail dans la poubelle :hein:

C'est curieux que ce soit possible sur messagerie instantanée mais pas sur mail. 
Mais bon, c'est pas grave.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2006)

Il te suffit de faire une r&#232;gle de Mail qui effectue l'op&#233;ration voulue.
Les r&#232;gles se d&#233;finissent dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail.
Histoire de te faciliter la vie : s&#233;lectionne un mail de cette personne dont tu ne veux plus lire la prose, ouvre les pr&#233;f&#233;rences (pomme-virgule ou par le menu Mail), choisis l'onglet R&#232;gles et choisis d'en ajouter une.
Tu choisis alors la condition : "From" contient ... et l&#224; le champ est pr&#233;-rempli.
Il ne te reste qu'&#224; donner un nom &#224; la r&#232;gle et choisir l'action voulue : suppression, d&#233;placement, marquage comme _junk_ mail etc.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux aussi cliquer sur le bouton indésirable et après bloquer les indésirable par une règle.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu peux aussi cliquer sur le bouton indésirable et après bloquer les indésirable par une règle.


oui mais c'est plus risqué
Car quoique Mail gère assez bien les indésirables , il arrive qu'il se trompe et qualifie d'indésirable une adresse auparavant  validée désirable
( ca m'est arrivé... hier)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui mais c'est plus risqué
> Car quoique Mail gère assez bien les indésirables , il arrive qu'il se trompe et qualifie d'indésirable une adresse auparavant  validée désirable
> ( ca m'est arrivé... hier)



Ouais j'ai vu moi aussi et d'ailleurs je comprends pas pourquoi ....
Je suis en mode "apprentissage" en ce moment, j'hésite à aller en automatique, parce que de toutes façons va falloir que je fouille les indésirables


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

c'est aussi une de raisons pour laquelle je d&#233;conseille une r&#233;gle de destruction immediate des ind&#233;sirables
vaut mieux pouvoir acc&#233;der au stock d'ind&#233;sirables histoire de verifier avant une purge


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est clair : l'impl&#233;mentation de l'anti-spam n'est pas la meilleure r&#233;ussite de Apple.
C'est pour cela que je suis revenu &#224; _bogofilter_, que je trouve tr&#232;s efficace.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> _bogofilter_.


Peu de posts là dessus
tu peux détailler les avantages?
( et éventuellement défauts)


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2006)

_bogofilter_ est un programme de filtre bas&#233; sur les calculs bay&#233;siens, comme tout le monde  Mais lui, il marche pas mal du tout. Chez moi, les seuls messages sur lesquels il lui arrive de se fourvoyer sont ceux issus de Merriam-Webster (genre : le mot du jour).
&#192; part &#231;a, il classifie les messages en spam/ham/unsure. Il suffit de mettre les r&#232;gles idoines dans Mail pour que les messages se d&#233;posent dans des r&#233;pertoires appropri&#233;s et hop !
Tant que j'utilisais le filtre int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Mail, j'avais de nombreuses erreurs : mails de travail rang&#233;s dans le spam et trucs avec seins et Viagra dans la ma bo&#238;te de r&#233;ception ...
Maintenant c'est cool : d'un coup d'oeil je v&#233;rifie (il faut toujours v&#233;rifier) et je n'ai jamais de souci.

J'en avais d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; : pour pouvoir l'utiliser, j'ai utilis&#233; les services de messagerie interne de tout Unix qui se respecte et install&#233; un daemon POP3. Dor&#233;navant j'ai une configuration qui tient la route.

Quant aux d&#233;fauts : je n'en ai pas trouv&#233; _per se_. Le seul ennui est qu'il faut se retrousser les manches et faire quelques "manips" (avec Fink ou MacPorts (ex. DarwinPorts)).
Il a l'avantage d'&#234;tre gratuit, de fonctionner sous tous les Unix (et Ouinedoze gr&#226;ce &#224; Cygwin) et qu'une fois install&#233; on n'a plus grand'chose &#224; faire.


----------

